# Hey Jersey Guys



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

I'm Virginia guy, and mainly do my surf fishing in VA and NC, but don't hold that against me. My girlfriend is from Jersey and she's taken me there, but didn't let me fish.

Anyway, we're all waiting for the Stripers to get rolling down here and rumor has it they've not hardly made it to jersey yet... Is this true?

I know the carolina boats went out saturday, saw a shload of bait marks with bunker busting on the top and birds going apey. The trolled mojos through it and caught 50lb drum, but no rockfish. We're getting desperate. Have they showed up there yet?


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Evening Tator!
I'm originally from Chesapeake Va. Moved up here to South Jersey 7 years ago......I fish LBI(Long Beach Island) when I go. We had some large move through already and the Delaware bay has gotten some nice ones! The winds have been keeping the fish out in about 25 to 30 ft. of water....300yds. to about a 1/4 mi. off the beach.

Was out Sunday AM...hooked up 5, landed 3, and kept the last fish right at daybreak for the table! All on teaser/plug rigs. All fish were schoolies. Some reports are still coming from North Jersey along the beaches of slammer blues and bass on bunker and bait fisherman hitting on surf-clam and bunker chunks.

Furthur north also have reports of fish in the 20-30 lb. range with scattered action. So you've still got a fall-run coming at ya!!! Water temps were slow to start dropping this fall so it's alittle late getting started!

Hope this helps and get ready!  

Git'r done!!!


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*they*

are there dress warm on lbi....clams....jerz


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Well i'm going to cross my fingers and pray for mojo. I'm headed to FL tomorrow, but i hope it'll be rolling when I get back.

I just have never seen it take so freaking long to get started. I am headed to NCal on the 9th, and by then we should be good. But as of late i was becoming concerned. 

Tight lines and good luck to anyone headed out over turkey-day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*They be here........*

Stripers are here. A few good sized fish have been caught . Even the back bays have picked up a bit.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*Are they hitting...*

mostly at night? So far, all the success I've heard was either at O'Dark Thirty or low light. I'm hitting A.I. this Friday and Saturday. With a NW wind, I'm not sure what to expect but I'm hoping... Guess that's why they call it FEESHIN' not Catchin'


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Just walked in the door....worked half day and shot to LBI for 1:00 ish high-tide.
Went 5 for 6 on schoolie size stripers on plugs. First cast and hooked-up!!!  

At sundown the bite turned on on topwater.....watched the fish roll on my lure! Took a slot for the table tonight.

Git'r done!!!


----------

